# Black carp?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How can one tell the difference between black carp and grass carp? They look too similar for me to tell them apart. :huh:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

weasle were in mn are you shooting grassies and whats a black carp ive heard of commons bigheads silvers and grassies but not black carp


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm shooting them all over the google image search. There's just masses of them all over there. While doing a bit of research on types of carp I found something called a black carp but they look identical to grassies if you ask me.

And I did shoot a small grassy ONCE earlier in the spring. I didn't know it at the time, I just thought it was a deformed fish.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

See, look at this, top one's a black and the bottoms a grass.



















It confuses me.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hmmm weird ive never heard of grassies in mn were did ya get him at as far as the difference i have no idea what are you dreaming of different types of fish you want to shoot now or what


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

That thing looks like a shiner minnow!


----------



## bigheadhunter (Mar 22, 2008)

I have shot many a grass carp here in Iowa, speaking of that you Mn boys need to get down here this summer and stick some. The grass carp is greenish on top fading to a white on bottom. I believe that the black carp is the same shape but a darker color on top fading to a whitish color on the bottom. Just my .02 cents. Ryan


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hey ryan its jake. if i had my DL i would come down and stick some fish with ya


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jake, I'll pick ya up and we could go down to Iowa sometime. My new car gats like 80 fricken miles to the gallon so I wouldn't mind coming to Battle Lake to pick you up.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

jeeze 80 miles youl need it this summer $5 gas. now the carp in your area better look out


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, 80 might've been a bit over exadurated, but it does get great mileage. Little Ford Escort wagon with a 5 speed manual. I drove around town and down gravel roads pretty much non-stop yesterday from 11 AM to 9 PM and used under half a tank. I'll be using the Explorer for hauling the boat, though. That still gets 25 to the gallon so I think I could afford to drive that thing when I go shooting.


----------

